
The Patreon Culture Deck - rafaelc
https://www.slideshare.net/TylerSeanPalmer/patreons-culture-deck?ref=https://cdn.embedly.com/widgets/media.html?src=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.slideshare.net%2Fslideshow%2Fembed_code%2Fkey%2FijbpwPTGiqctSb&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.slideshare.net%2FTylerSeanPalmer%2Fpatreons-culture-deck&image=https%3A%2F%2Fcdn.slidesharecdn.com%2Fss_thumbnails%2Fcopyofculturedeckforpublishing2-170405051806-thumbnail-4.jpg%3Fcb%3D1491369516&key=d04bfffea46d4aeda930ec88cc64b87c&type=text%2Fhtml&schema=slideshare
======
6stringmerc
Fuck Patreon and everything it stands for on principle. Any entity that would
willingly do business with Amanda Palmer is fucking suspect. No artist begs on
the street because they have to if they can go home and get fucked by a
millionaire spouse. Those of us who actually earn our keep don't appreciate
being lumped in with people like her.

So be it.

